# I tried to talk him out of it.......



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I tried and tried but some people will never realize. A guy I work with is buying a Charger. Man, I brought him the MPH mag to read when they compared the Moustang, GTO and the Charger, and he's still buying one. I showed him every website that compared GTO with Charger still no changing. I mean it's one thing to be a die hard Dodge fan but yet another to be stupid. He doesnt even have kids! :willy: He test drove a couple already and I offered to give him a ride in the Goat, he wont take me up on the offer. :willy: I think its funny :rofl: I dont blame him. If I had my heart set on a car (that I thought was fast) I wouldnt get take a ride in a GTO either! It would just make me sick......


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

05_HUMBLER said:


> I tried and tried but some people will never realize. A guy I work with is buying a Charger. Man, I brought him the MPH mag to read when they compared the Moustang, GTO and the Charger, and he's still buying one. I showed him every website that compared GTO with Charger still no changing. I mean it's one thing to be a die hard Dodge fan but yet another to be stupid. He doesnt even have kids! :willy: He test drove a couple already and I offered to give him a ride in the Goat, he wont take me up on the offer. :willy: I think its funny :rofl: I dont blame him. If I had my heart set on a car (that I thought was fast) I wouldnt get take a ride in a GTO either! It would just make me sick......


 :cheers he may be scared that if he get behind one(goat) he will not be interested in the doge (truck) charger. :seeya:


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

all personal preference, i guess :confused 

got two neighbors, one's got a magnum, the other a charger and their real proud of 'em. hemi ain't a hemi, kind of a semi-hemi. i tried to 'splain to 'em but they're convinced they got a hemi :rofl: 


:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I know what you mean! I have an old high school buddy who is always bragging mopar. "My Ram beat a Camaro." "My truck has a hemi." "My Valient is faster than the space shuttle." Gimmi a break! These guys will never listen to facts! P.S. Anyone out there from the now defunct infopop py online GTO Forum? If so, What happened?


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Semi-Hemi :rofl: That's good. Yeah I know, no matter what I say/show him his response is huh.........it's an R/T.............I even told him "what respectful sports car offers a model with an optional 6 cylinder?" I told him at least wait an order a SRT8. His response was......"Huh, they have a blue one down town!" Like I say to my kids "Brains or Trains" I think he was saying CHOO CHOO!!!


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Tell him a Charger has two doors. Sort of like a 4-door truck, I mean sedan with a bed.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, ya' gotta' admit that the Charger will turn heads going down the street....something that few '04/'05 GTO's will do.
Some car buyers put style at the top of the "must-have" list when they go to write the check. Sales of the new Mustang, Magnum, and Corvette are proof of that.
He'll be second-guessing himself, though, the first time you and he square off at the light.....

It's stealth is the main attraction of the GTO for me....I like how anonymous it is. No one sees them coming and damn few see them going....they just hear a "whooosh!"


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

slowride said:


> Well, ya' gotta' admit that the Charger will turn heads going down the street....something that few '04/'05 GTO's will do.
> Some car buyers put style at the top of the "must-have" list when they go to write the check. Sales of the new Mustang, Magnum, and Corvette are proof of that.
> He'll be second-guessing himself, though, the first time you and he square off at the light.....


I agree with you excepting one thing you write here. Since you don't have one you wouldn't know the amount of head turning, roll your window down and talk to me, walking up at the gas pump to see your car, the GTO brings.

Frankly, I'm glad there's not one on every street corner like the mustang, corvette, etc..... :cheers


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

westell said:


> you wouldn't know the amount of head turning, roll your window down and talk to me, walking up at the gas pump to see your car, the GTO brings.



Well, my ol' bud has owned a silver '04 for over a year. We take it cruising fairly regularly. I know few people ever notice _that_ car.
It could be the color.....but I doubt that's all of it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

slowride said:


> Well, ya' gotta' admit that the Charger will turn heads going down the street....something that few '04/'05 GTO's will do.
> 
> 
> Yep, the Charger turns heads and stomachs too!!!!!!


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I always thought the charger was a little big for what it is.... however, I saw a 300c Hemi right next to a Charger at the stop light and I have to admit for the first time ever I thought the Charger looked beeter "smaller" (if there is such a thing) and more aggressive than the 300c.

Both cars had nice 19" or 20" rims with tires tinted windows etc.

Still I LOVE MY GTO, and would DARE any of them to take me on :cool


----------



## supersportgsxr6 (Sep 4, 2005)

I had Dodge training the other day and had a chance to drive pretty much all of dodges lineup. I really am not impressed with the Charger. The looks are growing on me a little bit, but to me it looks like a Magnum and an Intrepid had a kid. I was impressed with the SRT-8 and SRT 10. The SRT8 was in a Magnum, but I will say it was pretty strong. Even though the 6.1 Liter was pushing 425hp, the thing was a tank! Now that motor in a Charger may be a different story, but they didnt have one available to drive. That being said, to me it makes no sense to have to spend 45-50k to have a vehicle with a decent engine and, in some cases, plain looks.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Yep, the Charger turns heads and stomachs too!!!!!!


Well, you have to admit, it's not turning the stomachs of the people with money in their accounts, 'cause folks are writing checks for every one the factory can crank out!
One other thing, fergy: They haven't started rebates on the Chargers yet, which is something that GM had to do the first year of the NewGTO. Not that that bothers me...it just means I can cut a better deal at my Pontiac dealer next month! arty: He's had two sitting on his lot for many weeks and I think he will be very flexible....:lol:


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah I will admit the first time I saw one I turned my head. I was like "someone stole the cargo area off that magnum" and then when I realized what it was I threw up.........Oh yeah but the way he's picking it up today. I just hope he dont park next to me, I dont what to get puke on my seats...


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

05_HUMBLER said:


> Yeah I will admit the first time I saw one I turned my head. I was like "someone stole the cargo area off that magnum" and then when I realized what it was I threw up.........Oh yeah but the way he's picking it up today. I just hope he dont park next to me, I dont what to get puke on my seats...


Spot 'em a few lengths. It will settle your stomach as you reel him in


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

westell said:


> Spot 'em a few lengths. It will settle your stomach as you reel him in



I respectfully disagree. Just launch and don't look back. If you look back you'll turn into a pillar of salt.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

slowride said:


> Well, you have to admit, it's not turning the stomachs of the people with money in their accounts, 'cause folks are writing checks for every one the factory can crank out!
> One other thing, fergy: They haven't started rebates on the Chargers yet, which is something that GM had to do the first year of the NewGTO. Not that that bothers me...it just means I can cut a better deal at my Pontiac dealer next month! arty: He's had two sitting on his lot for many weeks and I think he will be very flexible....:lol:


The Magnum is selling well around here, and so is the 300c, but the Chargers don't seem to be moving as well. In all honesty, you have to admit that that car is as ugly as a 70's AMC Matador.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

UPDATE: Hey came to work this morning all happy telling everyone how fast his Charger was. I just kept my mouth shut. I dont like to bust on anyone who's all happy about something. But it took all of 1.3 seconds for someone else in my office to say "hey why dont you take a ride in his GTO? It will redifine the meaning of FAST" I just laughed and walked away. You know what his come back was? "It's my wife's car" OMFG :rofl: To this day he wont accept a ride in the GTO


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

:rofl: guess he could've got a mazda.....zoom, zoom, zoom  

not everyone deserves a gto :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> :rofl: guess he could've got a mazda.....zoom, zoom, zoom
> 
> not everyone deserves a gto :cool


 :rofl:


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

> guess he could've got a mazda.....zoom, zoom, zoom


Yer Dam right!!!!! :cheers


----------



## GMinTheDriveway (Sep 12, 2005)

As they say, we can't all be at the top- somebody still has to make the sandwiches!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GMinTheDriveway said:


> As they say, we can't all be at the top- somebody still has to make the sandwiches!


i ordered my cai with aem and they sent me 04 i called them and they realized there mistake and told me they dont make 05 yet. whats the deal?


----------



## GMinTheDriveway (Sep 12, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i ordered my cai with aem and they sent me 04 i called them and they realized there mistake and told me they dont make 05 yet. whats the deal?


Mine is the first one. They used my car for fitment so the production may not be up to snuff yet. Contact Jonathan Gleason there, he set me up and can probably answer any other questions about time/pricing etc.


----------

